# Falha ao emergir world (linux/compiler.h: no such file or..)

## guilxxx

Buenas...

Estou com um problema no comando emerge -av world..

Quando ele vai compilar o dhcpcd ou qualquer outro programa que use a rede ele dá esse problema

http://pastebin.com/qBWNLtTb

Baixei até o kernel e compilei na mão, como manda o figurino

Quem puder me ajudar ficarei grato

----------

## oandarilho01

661 pacotes! Isso é instalação nova?

Eu sugiro entrar via chroot e executar:

```
emerge -e system

emerge -uND world
```

----------

